# Lots of Frags



## Fragbox

*I will update this thread when I have new pieces 
*


Will ship email me your postal code
pick up is 2 min south of yorkdale mall

All photos taken under LED

Xenia $10 - $20 (2 - 5 stalks)









watermelon zoos $10-$20









Starburst $10-$20









Pink Zoos $10








Milky Way Blasto $20








green dragon eyes $10








cat eyes $10








convict zoos $10








Huge combo rock $25








Armor of God $30








$25








Purple / yellow frogspawn $20








forest green frogpsawn $20








ultra frogspawn $20








Hammer $20


----------



## carmenh

*Do *ask you? 
Hahahaha can you stop in Burlington on the way? 



marc3lo19 said:


> Will deliver (to your door) for free for orders of $60 and more with GTA only
> Please do ask me if I will drive to Hamilton lol you know who you are


----------



## Fragbox

BUMP! 
Lots of new stuff


----------



## caker_chris

can I see some pics of the SPS frags please


----------



## darthvictor

Great frags, every one of them all open up great!


----------



## Fragbox

thanks to everyone who came out
still have some pieces left see above!


----------



## Fragbox

new stuff
should have lots of ricordias in the next few weeks


----------



## Fragbox

new sps zoos and acans


----------



## sfvan

*frag for sale*

I live in mississauga. If you are coming to missisauga on 26 Feb. I am interest to get 2x light blue sps; green mili x1 ; blue/teal acrox3 ; acan x2 from you. Please let me know what time you'll be there. Contact me by email [email protected]. thanks


----------



## aquasalt

i live in mississauga if i want to buy on sat, where i can meet u? i need blue SPS and some acros

2x SPS blue
2x Acros
1x zoes

how much all together, give me a price plz


----------



## 1T5

check pm! Hopefully not too late...


----------



## iBetta

hello, i just started a nano and im looking for some cheap, low-demanding, low light sps/zoos etc. where are you located?


----------



## vs5295

Where are you located ?


----------



## Fragbox

new stuff thanks for looking


----------



## Fragbox

new sps added deep water acro


----------



## Fragbox

new stuff thanks for looking


----------



## Ctp416

PM Sent.......


----------



## bigfishy

the price? for yuma and frog?


----------



## Fragbox

only 2 yumas left


----------



## Ctp416

Bought a purple with green tip frogspawn and blue hammer and they both look amazing! Highly recommend you go see March if your looking for quality frags!

Thanks again!


----------



## Fragbox

thanks for the kind words 
new stuff


----------



## rickcasa

Going on a zoa binge. Interested in a few of your frags. After work around 6? PM me your details.


----------



## Fragbox

pm replied


----------



## Fragbox

new palys acans and hammer


----------



## Salt_Creep

Hey Marc. Your frags are unbelievable 😱😍


----------



## chriscro

great guy to deal with,
had some DOA and they have been replaced free of charge.

excellent frags!!


----------



## Killerbunny

D:

When are you coming back to Barrie?! LOL.


----------



## Fragbox

still have one yuma left


----------



## loonie

Are coming by Mississauga next sun 06Jul


----------



## Fragbox

Hammer Heads $10 Has a blue hue under my lights very unusual


----------



## lichengjohn

PM your details please, and what time can i meet you on tomorrow?


----------



## Killerbunny

Just got back from March's place-- incredible stuff, such great prices, and a fantastic guy to deal with.


----------



## reefer

*frags*

Hi, do you have yuma and ric for sale if so how much and can you please send me some pic's too?


----------



## Fragbox

few new things


----------



## Fragbox

sps frags


----------



## Fragbox

zoos and palys


----------



## Fragbox

oh yea palys and zoas yea


----------



## Fragbox

updated list


----------



## Fragbox

I'll b in Pickering, Ajax, Oshawa & Whitby next Saturday if anyone wants to meet out East


----------



## Fragbox

few more z & p


----------



## Tristan

Ill take pictures 1 through 9. Pm me a total please!


----------



## Fragbox

new acans and zoos


----------



## Nicholas

Ill take one of the VDM


----------



## Fragbox

mississauga brampton on saturday pm to meet up


----------



## Fragbox

couple pieces sold. couple pieces added


----------



## Fragbox

update thanks for looking


----------



## teemee

Hi March,
Please keep a hawaiian pe and pineapple express for me.
Thx!


----------



## Tristan

Do you still have my Paly's put aside?


----------



## J_T

Can't say he does, but I saw some of his new frags today  Nice stuff.


----------



## Fragbox

will do


----------



## Fragbox

see page 1 for new pieces thanks for looking


----------



## J_T

Hold the gold shroom for me please! I will try to make it over tomorrow. If not, Monday?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fragbox

beautiful mili frags


----------



## Flexin5

thanks again for the frags march! they look great!


----------



## J_T

J_T said:


> Hold the gold shroom for me please! I will try to make it over tomorrow. If not, Monday?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Thanks again 

Wife is happy, thus, money well spent


----------



## BIGSHOW

Nice milli's March.


----------



## Ctp416

Thanks March, 
The Milipora`s look great!!!!


----------



## Fragbox

update:
new high end zoos + palys


----------



## reefer

*frags*

Do you have sunny d? if so how much?


----------



## Fragbox

sunny d question responded
some new pieces and list updated


----------



## Fragbox

update  thanks for looking


----------



## Fragbox

updated list 
happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Fragbox

updated list


----------



## Fragbox

some new nice pieces


----------



## Fragbox

updated list


----------



## Fragbox

some new ricordias


----------



## Fragbox

new pieces


----------



## Fragbox

updated thanks for looking


----------

